# parental punishment



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

b18intega said:


> for punishment have your parents ever took your bow away instead of taking computer/tv away? just happend to me. *this dosent apply to you kegan because you would just make another one:*wink:


 :zip:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

nah man, that'd be a harsh punishment. they'd have a fight on their hands tho :wink:

having said that ive never had them confiscate anything off me.
what'd u do ?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

They'd have to chain me to a post !


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

kegan said:


> They'd have to chain me to a post !


youd make one from the post


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Elite13 said:


> youd make one from the post


Hehehe...:devil:.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i never had that happen. but i had an F in science and if i wouldn't hav brought it up i would not hav been able to go to the montana state shoot.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

my parent dont really punish me. never really needed to.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

my parents don't take away my bow but they don't alow me to shoot at archery club after school.


----------



## TxHuass (Jun 13, 2008)

well they have taking away trucks phones and everything else but nothing seems to works as well as taking away my bow!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> my parents don't take away my bow but they don't alow me to shoot at archery club after school.


you hav an archery club at ur school?


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

aperantly my parents are plain out snakes, sold my dirt bike, took cell for good, took and pawned shotgun, gave one of my dogs away, took away my blowgun(which was relly cool), and sold the laptop i payed with my own money, i think thier bipolar, but i guess it runs in the family cuz it got passed on to me


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Mom tried:mg: DIDNT WORK:nyah:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

they've never takin away my bow they've threatend to take away my bowhunting for a couple weeks during the season.


----------



## huntergaither (Jun 29, 2008)

b18 thats just stupid what your parents did that. the stuff you bought with your own money is urs. i would be mad. my mom tried to take my 870 i took it apart an hid it. worked like a charm


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

My parents have threatend to take awway my bow building privilages. I would be very very mad. Im not a building machine like Kegan. I think he could make one from thin air!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

master hunter said:


> you hav an archery club at ur school?



AFTER school. :wink:



xXxrory7xXx said:


> my parent dont really punish me. never really needed to.


Same here.:angel:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

HA! They wont even try, because they know there is no way they will ever get it from me They just take away everything else:wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Nope, ive never really had anything taken away though.....maybe its cause im the only child, so i dont have anyone to argue/fight with :wink:


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> Mom tried:mg: DIDNT WORK:nyah:!!!!!!!!!


Ditto yea she said i coulded do anything hunting related so i went to my good nehibor and he needed a "garden" put in so i helped put in the "garden" and move site seeing chairs


----------



## Hunter Stolz (Feb 8, 2007)

My parents are harsh when it comes to punishment they take everything away from me over some of the smallest things, but they say sorry for being so harsh later and give the stuff back.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i have a main and spare that are completly identiacal to the colors so i always have one if they talke it away


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

took mine away for a week for something i don't even remember doing, apparently she got home at 2 in the morning and came in to say she was home and i apparently yelled at her in my sleep, i don't even remember it, grr, now there is a nice hole in my sheet rock from me hitting it.


----------

